# Are second and third cycles more successful? Do you carry on?!



## Funnyskin (Nov 12, 2011)

I have read numerous articles and been told by consultant that second and third cycles of IVF are more successful. Im not sure how much truth there is in this research?! 
I have just failed my second attempt and wonder whether this is the case, if so do we jump straight back on the next treatment or would it be preferable to have a break and give my body chance to recover?
I'm assuming that by saying that second and third attempts are positive outcomes then they are continual?!
Confusing or what?!
Anyone have any thoughts or knowledge of this? Thanks x


----------



## Zargus (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your BFNs.

I dont think they mean continual as in you do one after the other, I think second or subsequent treatments are more successful as the clinic know how your body reacts and can adjust treatment accordingly.  I had counselling recently and was told that the chances of getting pregnant naturally are 30%.  With IVF it is still just 30% apparently.


----------



## Funnyskin (Nov 12, 2011)

Vetty, wow! Not great odds eh?!
Looks like the decision has been made today though, going straight into a short protocol to get my last cycle funding in before I turn 40. I dread to think what the stats are for over 40's?!!
Sending lots of luck your way x


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Dear Funnyskin, (hi!) Please dont worry yourself over stats for women over 40... we all drive ourselves loopy over the stats, I know someone who is 24 and is having a lot of trouble with fertility treatment... no amount of stats apply to her...

Vetty, thanks for that info on the odds - thats amazing! And we beat ourselves so much when we get a BFN!! Feels the whole universe has turned against me.... I have a ques for you, do you recommend counselling?
I have never been before, but this time (my first failed IVF after several failed clomids and IUIs) I am finding it so so hard to keep it together. Could you maybe share with me how counselling helped you? Would be great to hear from someone with experience, Thank you....


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hiya girls I'd like to know whether counselling is useful too. It ll be nice to keep in ouch as well girls! Xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya

As has been said previously, the % of treatment working on any cycles stays the same, but having additional cycles allows the clinic to make changes to you protocol, meds etc which could make all the difference 

Have you 'met' the girls on the multiple BFN thread  They are in the same situation and asking the same questions, looking into next steps, additional tests etc  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278544.0


----------

